# PcPitstop Overdrive Benchmark - post a screenshot of your scores



## Black Panther (Oct 10, 2008)

I can't pass a benchmark without trying it out, and this one's quite quick and extensive.

*Instructions:

1) Open IE (not FF or other browser because of the ActiveX)

2) Go to www.pcpitstop.com

3) Click on "Full Test" near the top left of the screen.

4) Register (it's free).

5) Click on "Test this System"

6) Follow the rest of the instructions...* not much left...

What is cool is that when you register you have an account and any test results will be saved and you can access them anytime. *You can save test results of up to 10 pc's.*

The test measures CPU, RAM, 2D Video, 3D Video, Hard-Drive Speed and Internet Speed. 

It gives you an itemised score for each component, the total score (the higher the better), and also the 'world ranking' which is cool too.

Apart from that, but which is irrelevant for benchmark purposes, you can also click the tabs which show you if your drivers are ok, list of hardware, result of virus-scan, bho's etc etc...


Take a screenshot of the "rankings" tab and post it here.
List your system specs if they are not in the system specs under your avatar.

If response is good I might make a table listing the scores, highest first. 

Here's the screenshot of my desktop:
Specs:
CPU -- E4300 @ 3.0Ghz
GPU -- 8800GT BFG OC2 @ stock
Mobo -- Asus P5B
RAM -- 2GB @ 833Mhz 5-5-5-15






And the screenshot of laptop in system specs:





SCORE RANKINGS AS ON 14th OCT 2008:







Meh if someone knows how to put the scores neatly please tell me!!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 10, 2008)

Heres mine-


----------



## Bow (Oct 10, 2008)

I have been using PC Pitstop products for a few years, good stuff, I run the Driver update, and the optimizer, I'll have to run the tests again over the weekend, its been about a month.


----------



## Silverel (Oct 10, 2008)

-Poke-

I'll be back...


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 10, 2008)

Here's mine:






LOL @ bottom 3% for internet speed


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for the response guys! 

I'm doing a ranking table which will be updated, by editing my first post.
I'll try to update whenever I'm online (which won't be during the weekends for now).

*In the meantime, I'm experimenting with how to make the table neater (like the one in the Alcpone thread)... any suggestions?*

I had a surprise myself -- the 8800GT scoring in the bottom 36% for 2D video   especially since in 3D video it scores much better than the laptop 8800M GTX SLI...

Keep the scores coming in! One can never have too many benchmarking/ranking threads!


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 10, 2008)

BTw, my clock speed's 4GHz not 4.5


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 10, 2008)

oops

At the bottom of your screenshot it says "4500MHz (yours)"...

Now that I check even tigger's says "3833 MHz" - I put the clock at 3.6Ghz because I looked at the system specs....

I thought you oc'd a bit more for the benchmark. If you didn't oc for the benchmark I'll adjust clock speed to read 4Ghz. Pls confirm.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 10, 2008)

Yea, it raeds the multi wrong (assumes it's 9 when it's actually 8).

I OCed my card to 850/1100 too for the test


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 12, 2008)

Mine.

I do not like the fact PC Pit Stop tries to foist their "Optimizer" software on me with bogus "Unacceptable" results.


----------



## erocker (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## warup89 (Oct 12, 2008)

here's mine 






-man my HDD's sucks .....gotta defragment


----------



## POOLESOFT (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Guitar (Oct 12, 2008)

So, this is sort of like 3DMark06 online?


----------



## vega22 (Oct 12, 2008)

[imghttp://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=19198&stc=1&d=1223785787[/img]


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 12, 2008)

I was top 10% to lazy to post, maybe later. Internet held me back the most.


----------



## Silverel (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## warup89 (Oct 12, 2008)

Well i fragmented all My HDDs yesterday, and it improved my score by a considerable increase


----------



## freakshow (Oct 14, 2008)

here is mine


----------



## SpookyWillow (Oct 14, 2008)

my current setup   http://www.pcpitstop.com/betapit/sec.asp?conid=21103389

my old quad,  no video score so another 1100points should be on that   http://www.pcpitstop.com/betapit/sec.asp?conid=20570057

my old x2 3800 http://www.pcpitstop.com/betapit/sec.asp?conid=17083042&report=Summary

and my amd 2800xp @ 2.67ghz  http://www.pcpitstop.com/betapit/sec.asp?conid=12145172


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 14, 2008)

wow , new test program , dumm it is only online test , i can test my home pc


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 14, 2008)

Scores updated.

Please let me know if I made an error, I'm still experimenting to either put this neatly in a post or copy and insert it as a picture... Hope the rankings are good.

I plan in the future to introduce in this same thread in the first post, rankings for the fastest CPU, fastest graphics, fastest RAM, fastest net connection, etc as per PcPitstop's ranking...


----------



## Silverel (Oct 14, 2008)

Woo woo! Best Net connection!


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 14, 2008)

Woo hoo, worst connection lol


----------



## xu^ (Oct 14, 2008)

Top 14%


----------



## chuck216 (Oct 18, 2008)

Here's mine: Not exactly the best, but then again I think it does quite well for a system that only cost me $300 to build.


----------



## jbdub1771 (Oct 18, 2008)

Here are my results



not too bad


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 18, 2008)




----------

